# Reset switch cable +- on case. What happens if +- is reversed?



## shin777 (Jan 12, 2019)

I built new computer and according to my msi motherboard manual,  front port/button cables are are like this.

+  -  +  -
+  -   -  +   empty

It's reset switch cable on lower right side and that's the only cable that doesn't have +- written on it. Weird thing is, it works regardless how I plug it in. On Manual picture, it says plug reset letter written on side is down but if I compare it to other cables, that would be same cable color as + -  but it stills works.. I got worried and plugged it in reversed but it still works. Would I damage my motherboard anyway if I keep using it reversed?

All other cables are + is gray, - is dark. It is written on cable and switch front but only reset switch doesn't. If I plug it as manual picture it would be + -.. but like I said, it works both way.. Should I be worried?


----------



## Deeveo (Jan 12, 2019)

Doesn't matter which way it is connected, it resets when the connection is shorted (you press the button, or directly use something to connect the pins on the motherboard).

Edit. Same goes for the power switch. Rest you should make sure to connect as instructed.


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 12, 2019)

Same goes for the good old buzzer (if any)


----------



## Vario (Jan 12, 2019)

Pretty ambiguous switch in general but thankfully it doesn't matter.  Case panel headers are always a pain.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jan 12, 2019)

You can put all of them in the wrong position... except that if you put an LED pin in reverse it will simply not light.
You can't break it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Some switches are polarized, if it doesnt work just reverse them


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 13, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Some switches are polarized, if it doesnt work just reverse them


Every case that I've owned with multi colored LEDs on the power button has required proper polarity.
Years back I had a BGears case with a touch sensor for a power button... I believe Erocker has a pic if that model in the case gallery.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Every case that I've owned with multi colored LEDs on the power button has required proper polarity.
> Years back I had a BGears case with a touch sensor for a power button... I believe Erocker has a pic if that model in the case gallery.



Leds are one thing, they definitely have a polarity, standard switches, not really.

Some switches and mobos are a lil more parsnikety than others


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 13, 2019)

It's the nature of the beast with Light Emitting *Diodes*. As diodes typically only allow the flow of current in one direction. But, like he says, trying to flow current through them in the wrong direction usually won't hurt them. They just won't light up.


----------



## delshay (Jan 13, 2019)

blobster21 said:


> Same goes for the good old buzzer (if any)



If a buzzer is not present, you can solder one onto the motherboard. Just desolder the pins & replace it with a buzzer. This is what I have done because I got fed-up of plugging one in. You can do this to any motherboard provided it has the buzzer header, but I only recommend this modification for out of date warranty motherboard(s).


----------

